# FurSpace



## kisuka (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,

FurSpace is a social networking site which helps bring together those who share the same interests in the Furry fandom community.

The domain name was originally owned by Foxberance, however i recently purchased it and turned it into a fun and friendly social networking site for furries.

I hope some of you will join x3

http://www.furspace.com


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 16, 2008)

Furspace... A place for furries...
As in MyFursona...?
Edit: Nevermind... The slogan's just similar...


----------



## kisuka (Nov 16, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Furspace... A place for furries...
> As in MyFursona...?


MyFursona may have come first however they dont have as nearly as much features, and their gallery is pretty messy.

To be honest I didn't notice MyFursona until after I launched FurSpace x3 but when I did I noticed they don't have as nearly as much stuff that is required to be called a social networking site.

Just give us a try maybe? x3


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 16, 2008)

what kinda like my book or face space  sound fun i might join.


----------



## Takun (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm confused.  Thought I'd give it a look and see that I can search for peoples jobs, orientation and all that...but can't set my own?


ffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuu finally found it.

There, http://www.furspace.com/Takumi


----------



## talakestreal (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmm...I already use livejournal, I hate to use more than one social-networking place, but mayhaps I'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooooooh.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 16, 2008)

I attempted to start an account on a similar site once, but it got so boring that I destroyed it 6 weeks later and I'll probably never go back.

Sticking to forums and FA.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 16, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Sticking to forums and FA.



Yeah, the social networking space is getting a tad staturated.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 16, 2008)

I joined, looks fun =3

I'm Nargle, BTW X3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 16, 2008)

how many social networking things do we need


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 16, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> how many social networking things do we need



We need 2,000.


----------



## BlauShep (Nov 16, 2008)

i made an account. :3
http://www.furspace.com/BlauShepherd


----------



## X (Nov 16, 2008)

alright, sounds fun, i joined: http://www.furspace.com/half-witt


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> We need 2,000.



No, we need over 9,000.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet i joined add me if you want http://www.furspace.com/Ravewulf


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Waffles

lmao add me xD


----------



## Tudd (Nov 16, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> No, we need over 9,000.



I was waiting for that...

Not a fan of Facebook nor Myspace or whatever the hell the people in your area use. 

I mean if I walk into a library and half of the people are on facebook or myspace on the public computers then CLEARLY they are wasting a public resource.

Furthermore, public archive of your "good ol' high school days."


----------



## pheonix (Nov 16, 2008)

I joined, kept the same name as here. looks interesting.


----------



## X (Nov 16, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> http://www.furspace.com/Waffles
> 
> lmao add me xD



so _thats_ who that was. i thought it was someone from here XD


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 16, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so _thats_ who that was. i thought it was someone from here XD



ha yep


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 16, 2008)

I joined ^^


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm on there, too. =x


----------



## ADF (Nov 17, 2008)

Fun and friendly? It is a social site dedicated to furries, how long till the drama starts?

Either way these sort of sites can be high maintenance, hope the owner is up to it.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I joined. Why not?


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 17, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Yeah, the social networking space is getting a tad staturated.



*chuckles* Yes.  The "social networking" thing is an odd one - maybe I'm getting old, but I never quite got the lure of it.  My participation on this forum is the most online social thing I do.  

I never liked the idea of social networking in an on-line sense. From my career-sided point of view, there are huge security risks.  From an ethical point of view, there are also underlying objectives from the companies that host the services - marketing, primarily, but that ties into the first concern when the amount of information exchanged becomes a breech of privacy.  

Socially they turn popularity into an even bigger competition than it is in real life (since the Net has far greater anonymity: see Gabe's Internet Dickwad theory), and professionally they can cost you jobs and careers when employers, co-workers or others that you don't want to know about your personal life stumble upon it.

On top of all that... I haven't a CLUE how people have the time or patience to maintain the things anyway.  See how bitter ya get when you get older kids? :mrgreen:


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 17, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> I never liked the idea of social networking in an on-line sense. From my career-sided point of view, there are huge security risks.  From an ethical point of view, there are also underlying objectives from the companies that host the services - marketing, primarily, but that ties into the first concern when the amount of information exchanged becomes a breech of privacy.



This.  

My other issue is identity and identity missappropriation.   For example, someone just created an account with my screen name and avatar.  Was it me?  Maybe.  Is Nargle really Nargle?  Who created the Kimmerset's Foreskin acount?

Its gotten to the point where you have to almost jump onto every site and register your avatar, much like registering variations of Internet Domain names.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 17, 2008)

Well... It's well made... As in it was coded with great skill. I can give you that. >_>

It looks interesting.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 17, 2008)

i joined for two reasons...

1: I want to go about finding a publisher of furry fiction (when i start improving my stories)
2: I wanted to see if anyone wanted to know me in the furry world (not quite emo, but close enough in peaps opinions.)

BTW: my Furspace is: http://www.furspace.com/Runeaddyste


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 17, 2008)

furtube has joined up too..

http://furspace.com/furtube


----------



## Thatch (Nov 17, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooo, 'normal' furry forums and sites are not enough anymore, there has to be a Myspace rip off as well?


Where does furry retardation end?


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 17, 2008)

Well Lets See:

There is:

FurAffinity
Furry Artpile (OFFLINE)
Subfurvient
Yiffstar
MyFursona
FurTube
FurBid


Those are just some and i do believe there are more.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 17, 2008)

furcity said:


> Well Lets See:
> 
> There is:
> 
> ...



^_^ Nice to know this is getting bigger.


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 17, 2008)

I was just in the middle of registering when the signup page stopped responding. Now everything but the home page returns a "404"
This is happening with both FireFox and IE6 at 16:56 U.S. Eastern Standard time on Monday, November 17.

*sigh*


----------



## Fu (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm getting the 404 with everything.


----------



## bane233 (Nov 17, 2008)

FurryWurry said:


> I was just in the middle of registering when the signup page stopped responding. Now everything but the home page returns a "404"
> This is happening with both FireFox and IE6 at 16:56 U.S. Eastern Standard time on Monday, November 17.
> 
> *sigh*


yeah i've been getting that two


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 17, 2008)

*Not Found*

 The requested URL /signup/ was not found on this server.
 Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.






wut


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 17, 2008)

My personal guess is that either the site has been hacked
or the webmaster made a typo and is kicking himself right now.

In either case, I hope the site was backed up!


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 17, 2008)

aww sad i hope it gets back up so i can add yalls


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 17, 2008)

Sites back if anyone is wondering


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 17, 2008)

yay signed up, i just noticed, this is a very nice site, nice layout and use of dynamic scripts [/nerd]

http://www.furspace.com/MrRedFox 
heres mine ^^


----------



## kisuka (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for that 404 issue x3
I had to disable the php-rewrite mode to add ffmpeg to allow video uploads. x3

Remember to suggest things for furspace on our suggestion board on the forums section x3


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 17, 2008)

kisuka said:


> Sorry for that 404 issue x3
> I had to disable the php-rewrite mode to add ffmpeg to allow video uploads. x3
> 
> Remember to suggest things for furspace on our suggestion board on the forums section x3



sall good  im in love with the site <3


----------



## kisuka (Nov 17, 2008)

ÃedÃ¡n said:


> sall good  im in love with the site <3


Awesome x3
don't forget to invite your furrriends xp


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 17, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Well... It's well made... As in it was coded with great skill. I can give you that. >_>
> 
> It looks interesting.



It does seem to be well coded.  I'll assume that its been properly vetted for patches at the iron, OS and app layers.

EULA was a tad generic, but acceptable.  Appears that its catching fire.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 17, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Appears that its catching fire.



im slowly adding wood to the flames by asking my friends to join ._.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 17, 2008)

FAF is all the community I need for my furry life..


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 17, 2008)

right, Very great site, love the layout, I also joined (http://www.furspace.com/Kalianos)

meh, more connections to the community and for the community


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 17, 2008)

kisuka said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> FurSpace is a social networking site which helps bring together those who share the same interests in the Furry fandom community.
> 
> ...



oh how neat. I do like the site. it's going at a pretty nice pace, with people joining every hour :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 18, 2008)

I might join later but I hardly have anytime for this website with full time college student and two jobs ._. I'll wait till I have alot more free time before I go or else I'll never be able to get much done there.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, i joined. http://www.furspace.com/orangeisthenewiloveyou


----------



## Fu (Nov 18, 2008)

THERE WE GO.

http://www.furspace.com/fufu


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks interesting, and very well put together. Looks like it's off to a good start, and I'm seeing lots of FAF-goers there.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 18, 2008)

so confusing...this place...


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Drakonic_Knight


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/WolvesSoulZ


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

furcity said:


> Well Lets See:
> 
> There is:
> 
> ...


 
You missed transfur.com


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 18, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> You missed transfur.com



I did say i do believe there was more, i posted this about a minute before i went out anyway so i didn't expect to get them all.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 19, 2008)

kisuka said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> FurSpace is a social networking site which helps bring together those who share the same interests in the Furry fandom community.
> 
> ...


Looks slick.  I'm there.


----------



## Uro (Nov 19, 2008)

Eh, what the fuck.
http://www.furspace.com/Uro-


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 19, 2008)

Since it appears to be what the kewel kids are doing....

_http://www.furspace.com/Irreverent_


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 19, 2008)

Free glomp and grope for those who can find my account. .^_^.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Mr_Fox

Hmm dunno why i joined it... but i did anyway.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 19, 2008)

So many ppl add you for shits and giggles. I only want ppl from FAF PV and DA. msg me upon adding if so you choose.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 19, 2008)

I joined, now I just gotta get someone on my friends list.

http://www.furspace.com/Hollow-Dragon


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Might as well. 

http://www.furspace.com/shadowwolf

Add me if you'd like


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm there already! http://www.furspace.com/Wolfenpilot687


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 20, 2008)

I am intrigued...


----------



## Kitsuneofbalance (Nov 20, 2008)

i joined


----------



## Kitsuneofbalance (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Keleseth


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 20, 2008)

SO HEY.
I signed up there maybe a couple of hours ago. C:

http://www.furspace.com/CHICAGO-lollie

BUT, funnily enough, due to FS' administrator lacking a sense of humor, I have been IP Banned for posting a blog entry.

!!!

The entry in question? :D
[This is a link to a screenshot of a view of the entry through a proxy~]




So uh.
Yeah hey, don't say 'faget', it's a really bad word. C:


----------



## Tudd (Nov 20, 2008)

CHICAGOÂ¤lollie said:


> SO HEY.
> I signed up there maybe a couple of hours ago. C:
> 
> http://www.furspace.com/CHICAGO-lollie
> ...



Wow... Way to kill a site through censorship much.


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 21, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Wow... Way to kill a site through censorship much.



It's not so much "censorship", but rather "jumping the gun and slamming down on the big ban button". Better known as "Shoot first, ask later". ;> But hey, that's what happens when you have an administrator/moderator who _apparently_ doesn't understand how to take care of 'cases' calmly and *fairly*.


So I'll sling until I get my answer. That's how this baby rolls!


----------



## Takun (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm gay and say fag, fagoot, faget, faggot, and any other form online because it's humorous for me to because I'm gay.


----------



## Azure (Nov 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm gay and say fag, fagoot, faget, faggot, and any other form online because it's humorous for me to because I'm gay.


Word dood. You're such a fagoot.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 21, 2008)

I also like fudge-packer and ass-pirate. 


Oh right. Furspace. Here's mine. http://www.furspace.com/Easog
A bunch of strange people I had never even heard of buddied up to me and sent me friend requests ...the only ones I knew of were Nargle and Irreverent =/


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think it's fine. Oh, and faggot is sure bad...but, the admin is very funny. ^_^


----------



## Tudd (Nov 21, 2008)

CHICAGOÂ¤lollie said:


> It's not so much "censorship", but rather "jumping the gun and slamming down on the big ban button". Better known as "Shoot first, ask later". ;> But hey, that's what happens when you have an administrator/moderator who _apparently_ doesn't understand how to take care of 'cases' calmly and *fairly*.
> 
> 
> So I'll sling until I get my answer. That's how this baby rolls!



AKA, poor moderation.  

Or one who's afraid Anon will come pounding on his/her door with loaded guns.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Telnac

Sux to hear about the ban.  IP banning is quite harsh, I agree.  If I were a mod, I'd ban the acct for a day or two to send the message to the user that his conduct won't be tolerated.  I'd only ban the IP if the user makes a half dozen accts to get around the original ban (or doesn't get the message and continues to be a git after the orginal ban is over.)  That's the way virtually every other site is moderated.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 22, 2008)

Easog said:


> A bunch of strange people I had never even heard of buddied up to me and sent me friend requests ...the only ones I knew of were Nargle and Irreverent =/



Nargle I would trust...that Irreverent guy's just weird. :-D

Same experience as you.  Bunch of non-FAF avatars have tagged me as a friend, I have no clue as to who they are.


----------



## talakestreal (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Tresh

What the heck, I'll join it.


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 22, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Sux to hear about the ban.  IP banning is quite harsh, I agree.  If I were a mod, I'd ban the acct for a day or two to send the message to the user that his conduct won't be tolerated.  I'd only ban the IP if the user makes a half dozen accts to get around the original ban (or doesn't get the message and continues to be a git after the orginal ban is over.)  That's the way virtually every other site is moderated.



From what I've understood, the correct way to go about it would be a warning and/or inquiry into the user's actions. If warnings are ignored, _then_ the temp-ban comes into play, followed by a permanent ban. An exception to this would be cases in which the user is purposely digging deeper into the site (ie: beyond what a normal user is allowed access to, exploiting holes in the system) in order to cause trouble/damage.

An IP ban is generally regarded as a sort of risk-taker, as the IP banned user may be accessing the site from a library/internet cafÃ©/complex where internet access is given on a large scale, which in turn _can_ lead to other 'innocent' users receiving the IP ban as well.



It's a shame, as it's a site that I would have made some use of (albeit in a closeted, unannounced manner. Furry MySpace? Like, oh my god. Luh-_aaaaameee_). FS has yet to give me an explanation behind the ban. You'd think a social networking site could make the effort to, y'know, _socialize_.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 22, 2008)

I joined, and had two Friend requests (accepted one after viewing his/her profile, rejected the other because his/her profile was restricted to friends only, so couldn't check him/her out to see) and sent a request to one person myself, so two Friends total on there so far (TyVulpine is my boardname there).


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 22, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> how many social networking things do we need





Neybulot said:


> We need 2,000.





mottled.kitten said:


> No, we need over 9,000.



No the proper term is actually; not less than or equal to 9000.


----------



## kisuka (Nov 23, 2008)

CHICAGOÂ¤lollie said:


> From what I've understood, the correct way to go about it would be a warning and/or inquiry into the user's actions. If warnings are ignored, _then_ the temp-ban comes into play, followed by a permanent ban. An exception to this would be cases in which the user is purposely digging deeper into the site (ie: beyond what a normal user is allowed access to, exploiting holes in the system) in order to cause trouble/damage.
> 
> An IP ban is generally regarded as a sort of risk-taker, as the IP banned user may be accessing the site from a library/internet cafÃ©/complex where internet access is given on a large scale, which in turn _can_ lead to other 'innocent' users receiving the IP ban as well.
> 
> ...


I have unbanned you, the reason you were banned was because you made an account then the first thing you did was make a blog that said everyone was a "faget", on top of that here is a screenshot of your "About Me" section: http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/3720/aboutnd7.jpg ,from those alone what am I to believe? I jumped right to a IP ban because it was instinct, I run 3 other websites that get rule breakers all the time so when I see something like that it comes natural.

Next time you make a blog like that please clarify that it's a joke or whatever. Any other staff member would have done what I did if they looked at your activity and profile when they saw that. Also please change your profile info so that it does not look like a troll's profile, you claim to not be a troll however that kind of profile info makes you look like one.

Sorry for the late reply, I been busy getting things worked out on FurSpace, such as the music manager and the gallery filter.


----------



## cryptkeeper08 (Nov 23, 2008)

alright joined ^ ^


----------



## CHICAGOÂ¤lollie (Nov 23, 2008)

kisuka said:


> I have unbanned you, the reason you were banned was because you made an account then the first thing you did was make a blog that said everyone was a "faget", on top of that here is a screenshot of your "About Me" section: http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/3720/aboutnd7.jpg ,from those alone what am I to believe? I jumped right to a IP ban because it was instinct, I run 3 other websites that get rule breakers all the time so when I see something like that it comes natural.


Thaaat's an instinct that you really should work on changing. _Question_ first, _ban later_ if applicable. You're going to run into totally offbeat users every now and then, so you probably should try to change up your approach.
oh man geez look at me, telling you how to do your administration work on your site, i'm not going to get any gold stars at this rate. :[

Profile-wise: I see where you're coming from, but with all due respect, it honestly makes me think that you're a little faint-hearted. Â¦D Now, if Goatse.cx or Meatspin had made their way into the profile? *That* would've been understandable, I'm sure we can both agree on that.

Regardless, thank you for reversing the ban, I do appreciate it.


----------



## kisuka (Nov 23, 2008)

CHICAGOÂ¤lollie said:


> Thaaat's an instinct that you really should work on changing. _Question_ first, _ban later_ if applicable. You're going to run into totally offbeat users every now and then, so you probably should try to change up your approach.
> oh man geez look at me, telling you how to do your administration work on your site, i'm not going to get any gold stars at this rate. :[
> 
> Profile-wise: I see where you're coming from, but with all due respect, it honestly makes me think that you're a little faint-hearted. Â¦D Now, if Goatse.cx or Meatspin had made their way into the profile? *That* would've been understandable, I'm sure we can both agree on that.
> ...


Sure no problem, just a word of advice though: *You may wanna watch that smart-ass mouth of yours.*

Anyways, back on topic.


----------



## byssej (Nov 24, 2008)

Joined. Unathi. Add me if you'd like.


----------



## Vesuro (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/vesuro


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 25, 2008)

Easog said:


> A bunch of strange people I had never even heard of buddied up to me and sent me friend requests ...the only ones I knew of were Nargle and Irreverent =/



Ah yes, forgot about that aspect of it in my earlier rant - "friends/buddies" are yet another dumb aspect of social sites.  It's like a big popularity contest where everyone tries to gather up as many buddies as they can (even though in reality most are probably strangers).  Sorta builds a false sense of popularity and community. :/

Think I'm becoming a vast minority though - I refuse to do such things either furry or normal.  I'm pretty much the only guy in the family that hasn't (and will never) got on Facebook.


----------



## Journey (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.furspace.com/Journey


----------



## sillydraco (Feb 3, 2009)

i get! i get!  

http://www.furspace.com/sillydraco


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 3, 2009)

wow 1 month and 2 weeks i would say


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 3, 2009)

I joined. Let's see where this goes.


----------

